# New puppy peeing 30+ time per day?



## GusDad

I'm new to the forum, and hope to be here for years bragging about my pup. We are headed to the vet in a few minutes, to hopefully get an answer as to why he is peeing with incredible frequency. He's a goldendoodle, 12 weeks old, and pees constantly. He will usually select a location, only rarely "letting it go" while doing something else (like chewing on a toy). I give him 2 bowls of water per day, but he does eat a lot of snow. He seems to be thirsty all the time, going to his water dish a lot, even when it's empty. 

The tough thing is that he really likes to pee in his crate. He'll be playing, and then suddenly run into the crate to pee. He will run to the door to go out if he has to poop, but pee wherever he can (if the crate isn't right there). He goes 30 or more times per day, often 5 or 6 times in an hour if he's had some water or snow. The pee is clear, except in the morning for the first time out. 

He eats a mixture of Purina Puppy chow and Hill's Science diet; I am weaning him off the Puppy chow, but that was what the breeder was feeding him so I am trying to limit the loose stools (they are almost always really soft or diarrhea). 

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## RBark

Puppy Chow and Science Diet are both not very good brands. I'd suggest going to www.dogfoodanalysis.com and looking for 4-6 star rated food that you can afford. Whether this is affecting his pee, I don't know.

As for frequency of peeing, well, puppies pee a lot and pee all the time. When I got my puppy I had to take her out every 10-15 minutes. You are doing the right thing taking her to vet. Check for UTI. If there's no UTI, it's probably just a puppy being a puppy and needing to pee a lot. Some puppies can pee every hour, others do it every 5 minutes. 

The key is to stay one step ahead of them. Start with a schedule of taking her out to pee every 10 minutes. If you keep finding yourself having to wait for her to pee, then increase it. Reward her every time she pees outside. If the puppy pees in the house, then it means you are not watching hard enough 

As they get older, they will hold it longer and longer. But it sounds like a good idea to check for UTI.


----------



## GusDad

*Follow-up to new puppy peeing 30+ time per day*

Just came back from the vet, and basically we are looking at one of these things:

1. behavioral issue - excessive water consumption and peeing because he likes the feeling
2. infection issue - urinary tract, kidney, bladder, possibly causing or with bladder stones
3. congenital abnormality of kidneys or ureter
4. other metabolic disease, like diabetes

I asked them to run a blood test, and hold off on the other tests like an ultrasound for now. In the meantime I am managing his water intake carefully; he's getting about 2 cups of water per day, one cup in the morning and one at dinner. He's going to eat some snow, but I'll limit that. 

As far as watching him in the house, we stay on him all the time. The tough part is when he is standing there chewing on a toy and just pees - no squat or sniffing.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

*Re: Follow-up to new puppy peeing 30+ time per day*

I'm a bit confused, usually they can tell if it's a UTI in a matter of 10 minutes.
Care to explain a bit more?
My dog has had chronic UTIs since puppyhood so I am curious.


----------



## GusDad

*Re: Follow-up to new puppy peeing 30+ time per day*



GroovyGroomer777 said:


> I'm a bit confused, usually they can tell if it's a UTI in a matter of 10 minutes.
> Care to explain a bit more?
> My dog has had chronic UTIs since puppyhood so I am curious.


The tests were inconclusive because it was so dilute. They need a more concentrated sample, or need to let it cure in the lab (or something to that effect) to be sure. His urine is so diluted that when I clean it up it's like cleaning up water. 

FYI, no accidents and only one pee and one poop in the last hour. He ate all his food and drank about 2/3 of his evening cup of water a few minutes ago. I am hovering over Gus, and we are headed out in a few minutes regardless for a while just to be sure.


----------



## lulusmom

Until you find out exactly what is wrong with your baby, do not restrict his water. Dilute urine is a sign that, for any number of reasons, the kidneys are not concentrating. It is normal to think that a dog pees a lot because he is drinking too much water but it is the other way around. A dog with impaired kidney function "must" drink more water to keep up with the increased urination; otherwise, he can quickly dehydrate and die.


----------



## Jenna09

Sounds like Lola when we first got her, peeing 30-50 times a day and no urine concentration. She has a genetic kidney problem where 1 kidney is 1/3 the size of what it should be.

Get them to test your pups BUN, CREA, UREA, etc all which are normally done with kidney function tests to rule that out.

Lola is also prone to getting UTI due to her kidney problems and we actually believed for the first 6 months that she just had UTI's but upon futher testing we found out it was her kidneys.

Until you rule everything out with all of the proper testing dont restrict water intake (as was previously mentioned)!

Jenna


----------



## EnglishBulldogCuties

*The person that said you need to take a puppy out every 10 mins, i dont know about that. I have had puppies and iam getting one next month. They do pee alot, but EVERY 10 mins seems far fetched, who has the time for every 10 mins everyday. I can understand every hour for the first couple of weeks while you train them, then every 2 hours. Some dogs are just really thirsty then others. He might be dehydrated, not sure. Yeah puppy chow dogs can live off but honestly I would try a different brand of food. I can understand money wise, but if you can buy a BIg bag that will last 2 months and your spending a few more dollars a month, its worth it. Check into Wellness, Canidae, or even Premium edge and taste of the wild. The last two are not too bad of brands and are cheaper than the others I mentioned. Im pretty sure they will definitly change the stools. Good luck.*


----------



## GusDad

*Sunday evening update: new puppy peeing 30+ times/day*

Went to the vet yesterday, just got blood test results back. But first, wanted to add some info for clarity:

1. The breeder was feeding Gus Puppy Chow, but I have been transitioning him to Hill's Science Diet a bit at a time. He now gets about 3/4 SciDi and 1/4 PC. 

2. I give Gus 2 to 2.5 cups of water per day. He consumes a lot of snow, and when I bathe him he drinks a lot of water as well.

3. Gus' stools have varied from almost well formed to full-on diarrhea. Today he had diarrhea in his crate, the poor thing. We were out for 2 hours, and he had pooped twice in the morning already. 

4. The strangest thing is that Gus has walked into his crate to pee a few times. He also pees while standing there chewing on a toy every once in a while. Housebreaking is really hard when he pees up to 5 times in a hour and give no indication (sniffing, squat, etc.)

Now for the vet's info; Gus had urine and a blood sample send out for test:

- Gus has an elevated white cell count, which could be infection. He has no sign of a UTI, however. Other than the white cell count, blood was normal.
- The vet recommended another deworming (the breeder did it once), and another fecal test to look for worms. Possible antibiotic for colon infection.
- Gus has proteins in his urine and blood. 

The proteins can be due to the diarrhea, and the diarrhea can be a colon infection or worms, so that's the first thing to attack. The diarrhea can be making him thirsty, but that doesn't explain the frequent peeing. He peed 4 times in 50 minutes this afternoon, though that was after drinking a lot of bath water. 

The vet recommended an ultrasound to check for congenital/structural abnormalities in the ureter or kidneys. (Full disclosure: I just bought a puppy from a breeder and have had him 7 days. That is a lot to take on, when the reason we went to a breeder is for a level of predictability. My last dog was a shelter special, and grew to over 100 lbs of lean muscle when he was supposed to be 35.)

He goes to my regular vet tomorrow evening; yesterday I had him at the veterinary referral hospital.


----------



## EnglishBulldogCuties

*Re: Sunday evening update: new puppy peeing 30+ times/day*



[email protected] said:


> Went to the vet yesterday, just got blood test results back. But first, wanted to add some info for clarity:
> 
> 1. The breeder was feeding Gus Puppy Chow, but I have been transitioning him to Hill's Science Diet a bit at a time. He now gets about 3/4 SciDi and 1/4 PC.
> 
> 2. I give Gus 2 to 2.5 cups of water per day. He consumes a lot of snow, and when I bathe him he drinks a lot of water as well.
> 
> 3. Gus' stools have varied from almost well formed to full-on diarrhea. Today he had diarrhea in his crate, the poor thing. We were out for 2 hours, and he had pooped twice in the morning already.
> 
> 4. The strangest thing is that Gus has walked into his crate to pee a few times. He also pees while standing there chewing on a toy every once in a while. Housebreaking is really hard when he pees up to 5 times in a hour and give no indication (sniffing, squat, etc.)
> 
> Now for the vet's info; Gus had urine and a blood sample send out for test:
> 
> - Gus has an elevated white cell count, which could be infection. He has no sign of a UTI, however. Other than the white cell count, blood was normal.
> - The vet recommended another deworming (the breeder did it once), and another fecal test to look for worms. Possible antibiotic for colon infection.
> - Gus has proteins in his urine and blood.
> 
> The proteins can be due to the diarrhea, and the diarrhea can be a colon infection or worms, so that's the first thing to attack. The diarrhea can be making him thirsty, but that doesn't explain the frequent peeing. He peed 4 times in 50 minutes this afternoon, though that was after drinking a lot of bath water.
> 
> The vet recommended an ultrasound to check for congenital/structural abnormalities in the ureter or kidneys. (Full disclosure: I just bought a puppy from a breeder and have had him 7 days. That is a lot to take on, when the reason we went to a breeder is for a level of predictability. My last dog was a shelter special, and grew to over 100 lbs of lean muscle when he was supposed to be 35.)
> 
> He goes to my regular vet tomorrow evening; yesterday I had him at the veterinary referral hospital.


*Hey be cautioned, some vets will tell you to keep checkin this or maybe that cause they want to to spend alot of money! When in fact you dont NEED to get those ultrasounds or tests. The peeing in the crate sounds like behavioral to me, he need some good training on that. Is he a inside dog? I was going to say if he wants to pee 5 times a hour, leave him our for a hour and let him pee and see how that goes. Also, does your breeder have a health gaurentee? Was he like this when you first got him?*


----------



## Jenna09

They should be able to determine whether there are any possible congenital problems before performing an ultrasound. And by the sounds of it, if there arent any other signs of kidney or liver problems (which would be found in blood tests and urinanalysis) why would they think an ultrasound is worth doing right now?!?!

If your vet hasnt provided you with a list of what was tested and the results ask them for a copy of it and get a second opinion. I still think that more thorough blood work and urinanalysis should be done before an ultrasound.

Jenna


----------



## GusDad

Well, I managed to go 24 hours without and accident in the house. It feels like an accomplishment, given that Gus has peed 26 times and pooped 9 times in that span. Headed to vet in half an hour. Needless to say, getting samples of pee and poop wasn't that hard. 

This dog is so good in every way, I really hope we can get to the bottom of the health issues without breaking the bank.


----------



## RBark

[email protected] said:


> Well, I managed to go 24 hours without and accident in the house. It feels like an accomplishment, given that Gus has peed 26 times and pooped 9 times in that span. Headed to vet in half an hour. Needless to say, getting samples of pee and poop wasn't that hard.
> 
> This dog is so good in every way, I really hope we can get to the bottom of the health issues without breaking the bank.


Is gus free-fed or fed on a schedule? if he's free-fed, you might want to start him on a schedule.


----------



## GusDad

Gus is fed twice per day, roughly 6 a.m. and 6 p.m. 

His second fecal came back negative, which is worrisome since he has more blood in his stools, and it's brighter red than before. He was given Idexx last night and I am giving him some Fast Balance GI paste to help with the diarrhea. Getting a whiff of that nice metallic anal gland scent too, here and there. (That's familiar; my last dog had chronic anal gland issues until we removed them.)

My regular vet found some bacteria and a little pus in his urine; his sample was more concentrated than the one the vet looked at over the weekend, so maybe that helped. They shaved the fur around the tip of his penis, and oddly enough he seems to be peeing at a more manageable rate now (only 4 times in the last 4 hours). 

Gus is acting more mellow, probably suffering from the diarrhea a bit since it's been going on so long.

Forget the peeing less; just had him outside, he peed 4 times in about 5 minutes. It was all clear, so I hope it's just that he drank a lot of water. The good news is he was frisky and playful.


----------

